
The smart plug that monitors your WiFi router and resets power if the WiFi fails - jcfulknier
http://resetplug.com
======
dkonofalski
When I read the first line of this, I thought it was a brilliant idea. As I
read each following line, it got more and more stupid until I hit the price at
$99. Seems like a really clunky solution that could potentially ruin your
devices.

------
martiuk
Perhaps we should be encouraging consumer router software/hardware to be more
reliable rather than create a solution that doesn't fix the problem.

------
kelt
What a high price!

Goes back to using Watchdog instead...

------
yy502
oh great... my £2 worth Arduino project is on sale for $99.99 in a nice
packaging

~~~
shostack
Release a competing product?

